
50 days of "The Scientific 7-Minute Workout" - mparramon
http://www.developingandstuff.com/2013/09/50-days-of-scientific-7-minute-workout.html
======
Fuzzwah
I don't have before and after shots, but I've been on a similar journey for
the last 4 months (since my wife and I found out that she was pregnant). Over
the previous 3 years I'd been packing on more and more weight and decided that
I wanted to be fitter and healthier by the time the baby comes.

I do the 7 minute work out every week day morning. I've also started running
up and down the 7 flights of stairs at work once a day. I try not to eat
before 2pm. I eat smaller portions than previously.

I feel excellent. I haven't lost much weight if any (I don't regularly weigh
myself). My gut is smaller (down 2 holes in my belt). My muscles larger.

In the beginning I struggled to do 5 pushups. I can bang out 30 with out much
effort now. Similar for all the other exercises in the 7 min set.

I've started extending each exercise from 30 seconds to 45 seconds. Which is
an option on the android app I've switched to using:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manatlan.a...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manatlan.apps.sevenminfw)

------
bkmartin
Did you make any dietary changes at the same time you started this? Or is the
workout the only thing you changed in the last 50 days. Just trying to
attribute the weight loss to the right factors. I compared the first side
photo to the 50 day side photo and only saw a slight gain in the peck area.
You don't really look more toned in your arms or torso.

Now, you were already a slim guy. For the US audience he went from 152 lbs
down to 149 lbs. Which really is within a daily fluctuation depending on time
of day, full/empty bladder, full/empty pooper, hydration level... etc.

As I have 2 kids, a full time job, and other odds and ends that I do, I'm
temped to give this a try just for the sheer time element. Have you every
tried to do 2 sets of the intervals at a time? How exhausted do your muscles
feel after this 7 minutes? Would a 2 minute recovery allow you to do it again?

~~~
mparramon
No dietary changes. I weight myself every day at the same hour after the
workout, so fluctuations should be minimized.

My muscles have got used to the workout by now, but the first week was hard.

I am going to try 2 sets every day from tomorrow on, back to back. Due to the
way the exercises are ordered, by the time I'm done with the first set,
whatever is needed to start the second is ready to go.

I'll check my blog updated with the results, wish me luck :)

~~~
bkmartin
me and my wife are going to start this in the morning. Once I get about 2
weeks in I'll probably bump from 1 set to a second. I would like to eventually
get up to 3 sets... I have a feeling that is where the sweet spot might be...
a 21 minute intense workout.

------
keiferski
I'd be much more interested in an overweight person's results. They'd likely
lose weight and look better. A skinny guy working out for 7 minutes a day
isn't going to develop any muscle mass. Hell, a skinny guy weight-training
everyday won't look that different 50 days later.

------
cliveowen
Looks like it failed miserably. He didn't gain any muscle mass in almost two
months of exercise and actually lost weight. Also, given the short time-frame
the weight loss can be chalked up to typical fluctuations and/or time of the
day.

~~~
mparramon
I'll see if I can find some pictures of last winter, when I weighted 73kg, and
felt like a sloth.

~~~
seferphier
what do you think of the 7min workout so far?

~~~
mparramon
It is _amazing_. I am getting better results with 7 minutes a day than when I
was training for 3 hours a week. It's like a caffeine boost in the morning,
and lasts for at least 12 hours.

~~~
sgibat
No offense, but I question whether you were working out properly previously.

~~~
mparramon
I have been doing martial arts for about 6 years with different teachers. I
think they have taught me how to work out properly. What I've seen is that
exercising gets you diminished benefits as training tome increases. For now, 7
minutes a day is just fine.

------
ntcastellon
I wish you a lot of luck, but important exercise. because luck alone doesn't
make anything. I know you are a constant guy and you will continue exercising
until you achive what you want. When I meet you last week in Spain,
immediately I realize that you were more thin and muscular. Congratulations
Miguel.

------
NicoJuicy
Lol, he looks the same.

Myself, i'm on the Insanity journey. At least 30 minutes (mostly 40 and a max
of 60), 6 days in a week.

Week 3 since Monday, ps. 7 minutes is way to little in my opinion.

25 minutes is the minimum of cardio your body is going to need for "any
change".

~~~
mparramon
Bear in mind the first pic is of day 5.

Now I'm doing 2 sets a day, so 14 minutes. I'll update you on the status soon.

~~~
NicoJuicy
Yeah, okay.

But in my understanding, a minimum of 25 minutes is required for any (decent)
change.

If you go from nothing to something, the first miles will always change you
somehow... Although it might be only a little bit.

25 minutes is the minimum duration for your body to finish it's reserves :)

------
mparramon
Update: It's been 3 days since I started doing 2 sets, so 14 minutes total. I
think I'm seeing some improvements. I'll put up some pictures about a week
from now.

